# How to wire HDMI over 70 feet



## joelin02 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi everyone
I'm not sure if this is the correct forum to post this, so help me out of this isn't.

I'm trying to wire about 70 feet worth of HDMI cables in between two rooms. Here are the parts I'm using: 

HTML signal booster: Amazon.com: Tripp Lite B122-000 HDMI Signal Booster Extender Repeater, 24Hz, HDMI: Electronics

HDMI 35 feet cables: Amazon.com: Mediabridge ULTRA Series HDMI Cable (35 Feet) - High-Speed Supports Ethernet, 3D and Audio Return [Newest Standard]: Electronics

HDMI female to female adapter: Amazon.com: Gold Plated HDMI Female to Female F/F Coupler Extender Adapter Connector by Atomic Market: Electronics

HDMI 6.5 feet cables: Amazon.com: AmazonBasics High-Speed HDMI Cable 2-Pack - 6.5 Feet (2 Meters): Electronics

This is how I have them setup:


Macbook Pro 2013 -> 35 feet HDMI -> HDMI adapter –> 35 feet HDMI -> signal booster -> 6.5 feet HDMI -> TV

I get a very intermittent signal on the TV. I once had about 10 seconds of clear 1080p signal. Typically I have no signal.

In fact, with just the two 35 feet HDMI cables, I get a noisy, but much clearer signal than the setup above with the booster. 

Joe


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

joelin02 said:


> Hi everyone I'm not sure if this is the correct forum to post this, so help me out of this isn't. I'm trying to wire about 70 feet worth of HDMI cables in between two rooms. Here are the parts I'm using: HTML signal booster: Amazon.com: Tripp Lite B122-000 HDMI Signal Booster Extender Repeater, 24Hz, HDMI: Electronics HDMI 35 feet cables: Amazon.com: Mediabridge ULTRA Series HDMI Cable (35 Feet) - High-Speed Supports Ethernet, 3D and Audio Return [Newest Standard]: Electronics HDMI female to female adapter: Amazon.com: Gold Plated HDMI Female to Female F/F Coupler Extender Adapter Connector by Atomic Market: Electronics HDMI 6.5 feet cables: Amazon.com: AmazonBasics High-Speed HDMI Cable 2-Pack - 6.5 Feet (2 Meters): Electronics This is how I have them setup: Macbook Pro 2013 -> 35 feet HDMI -> HDMI adapter &#150;> 35 feet HDMI -> signal booster -> 6.5 feet HDMI -> TV I get a very intermittent signal on the TV. I once had about 10 seconds of clear 1080p signal. Typically I have no signal. In fact, with just the two 35 feet HDMI cables, I get a noisy, but much clearer signal than the setup above with the booster. Joe


Ditch the boosters, they usually don't work well or at all. Ditch the couplers too. Get a single 75ft 22ga HDMI cable...22ga is very important for long runs, but they cable is like hose and can torque off your connectors if you're not careful. Better, a Cat5 based HDMI extender system, it's a box on either or a cat5 cable of any length up to a couple hundred feet depending in the system you buy. At least one end is powered, the good ones power both ends. For the 22ga HDMI cable Monoprice is fine. Their extenders are a bit electrically fragile, so I use a Wyrestorm product. Costs more, but a bit more robust, and powered both ends. Best, but pricy, are HDBaseT products. They haven't been around long enough to be cheap yet.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Monoprice recommends this cable with an extender.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025002&p_id=6062&seq=1&format=2

I would try it with the extender you already have as a starting point.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Monoprice recommends this cable with an extender.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025002&p_id=6062&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I would try it with the extender you already have as a starting point.


I would also try it without any extender.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll really have two options for a run this long. Redmere HDMI or an extender (HDBaseT ideally). 

Would you elaborating a bit on your whole setup and how you'll be utilizing this system. If you're running cables anyway it's a good idea to run cat-5/6 whether you use them for video or data; it's good to have flexibility later.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> You'll really have two options for a run this long. Redmere HDMI or an extender (HDBaseT ideally).
> 
> Would you elaborating a bit on your whole setup and how you'll be utilizing this system. If you're running cables anyway it's a good idea to run cat-5/6 whether you use them for video or data; it's good to have flexibility later.


Just a few thoughts on Redmere, having tried to use it in custom install. The cables are physically fragile, not great for much "pulling" without damage. And I've found that their built-in electronic drivers are electrically fragile as well. I've had them die several months after installation, and fortunately had them in pipe, so replacement was easy. I'd consider any active cable a short-life-span device.

Any Cat5 driver, or HDBaseT system is also electrically fragile, but can be easily replaced, often under warranty. I had a Wyrestorm driver fail, they swapped it out free, no question. Redmere installations that fail seem to prompt a lot of challenges regarding installation, just too much push-back for me to use them anymore.

A passive 22ga HDMI cable, if not physically damaged, won't fail.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Switch to Atlona for your extenders and you'll not have many problems. They support full HDBaseT so the receiver module doesn't need power. They don't have to be rugged as you're only pulling cat-6 terminating then connecting in the extender. Bonus; some of their new extender will pass RS232/IR/and Data across the same line with full uhd resolution. Just got to play with one last week. Very very cool. 

I really don't trust HDMI past about 40'-/+ and when you're using it in a pre-wire situation if the cable fails it can be a bear to rerun later.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> Switch to Atlona for your extenders and you'll not have many problems. They support full HDBaseT so the receiver module doesn't need power. They don't have to be rugged as you're only pulling cat-6 terminating then connecting in the extender. Bonus; some of their new extender will pass RS232/IR/and Data across the same line with full uhd resolution. Just got to play with one last week. Very very cool.
> 
> I really don't trust HDMI past about 40'-/+ and when you're using it in a pre-wire situation if the cable fails it can be a bear to rerun later.


Yeah, I agree, Atlona stuff is great. But then, it had better be. List on an HDTX transmitter and HDRX receiver is $360, and you haven't added the cable yet. I don't find their stuff lands in the consumer world at all, but I can spec it for commercial/industrial jobs just fine.


----------



## joelin02 (Jul 18, 2014)

Quick question, can I use an HDMI switch (since they are powered) to extend the signal? 

An example would be the Portta PET0104MP Mini portable 4 Port HDMI 1x4 Powered Splitter which is available at Amazon. 

If I connect two 35 feet cables to the switch, will I effectively have 70 feet?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

It could work but it's something is never do. Simply put splitters aren't meant to extend an HDMI signal. Just because they're powered doesn't mean they will amplify your signal gain. At best I'd give it a maybe. 

Atlona extenders do cost more but you're paying for reliability. They support hdbaset so you only need to power one end and you can inject data or control over the same cat run. Still, if you're pulling wire pull all the wires. 

Just out of curiosity is this a prewire situation or a retrofit? and will you be utilizing a splitter of any kind?


----------



## joelin02 (Jul 18, 2014)

This is a new solution. The idea was to have a control room at the 35 feet mark so I can decide how to route a video source to a display of my choice at the other room. 

That is why I had two 35 feet cables instead of a single 70 foot or greater. That is also why I brought up the idea of an HDMI switch.

Another question, with the cat7 extender, can I put any ethernet switch in between and now use that as a substitute for an HDMI switch (fi there is such a thing)?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

joelin02 said:


> Quick question, can I use an HDMI switch (since they are powered) to extend the signal?
> 
> An example would be the Portta PET0104MP Mini portable 4 Port HDMI 1x4 Powered Splitter which is available at Amazon.
> 
> ...


HDMI switches don't include any of the circuits required for compensating for long cables. No, it's not a good idea.


----------



## joelin02 (Jul 18, 2014)

I see, thanks.

Can you recommend how to setup an HDMI switch in between two vast distances then?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Could you please run us through your whole system? What are you trying to accomplish, big picture. HDMI splitters can come with their own set of quirks. 

I understand you need a 75' run and it sounds like it's for a second display. If you don't mind give us the master plan and we may be of more help.


----------



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

I 2nd the Atlona hdbaset products mentioned. While slightly higher priced than Monoprice or similar products on Amazon, they seem to be more rugged. I went through 2 types of hdmi extenders/boosters from Mono. Both failed within 30-45 days. CS was great but the products just don't hold up in my experience.

I'm running cat6 up a 8' wall then through 60 feet of attic space and down another 8' wall. One end is connected to an Atlona hdbaset transmitter with a 2' Blue Jeans Cable hdmi cable attached to my pc while the other end is connected to an Atlona hdbaset receiver with a 2' BJC hdmi cable attached to my Onkyo. I get crystal clear audio/video with no problems (going on 6 months).


----------

